# New beek in New York



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! I'm starting to get withdrawal pains already and I've still got at least a month before my bees start clustering for winter! About the only thing I can do when they're not flying is listen to the sides of the hives.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

G


Carrie said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm just getting my first two hives and the pair of nucs I made off of them settled in for the winter.
> Since I won't be able to sit out with them and listen to them sing I decided to join the forums to keep me learning through the winter.
> ...


Hi Carrie, I am in Delaware County, welcome!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome Carrie. I wish you a successful wintering!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Carrie!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Gosh, we are neighbors! I maintain the observation hive at Riverview Orchard. Call or email if you like...518-573-8246 or [email protected].

Lloyd


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Since I won't be able to sit out with them and listen to them sing I decided to join the forums to keep me learning through the winter.
> 
> -Carrie


Welcome to the forum... 

An inexpensive stethoscope can be useful to check on your bees during the winter. 

You should definitely introduce yourself to Lloyd. 



[email protected] said:


> Gosh, we are neighbors! I maintain the observation hive at Riverview Orchard. Call or email if you like...518-573-8246 or [email protected].
> 
> Lloyd


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BeeCurious said:


> An inexpensive stethoscope can be useful to check on your bees during the winter.


I'm guessing a more expensive one would work, but the last one I bought from Walgreens for $10 was worse than simply putting your ear against the surface. I keep asking my wife if she can get one from work (medical practice) but I've struck out so far.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Gosh, we are neighbors! I maintain the observation hive at Riverview Orchard. Call or email if you like...518-573-8246 or [email protected].
> 
> Lloyd


Thank you, Lloyd! It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you all for your warm welcome. This place looks like a good place to overwinter myself.

-Carrie


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Another neighbor here. My bees and I are just across the river in Niskayuna.

Welcome.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------

